# Cattle Sprayer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw this and thought it was convenient. It will soon be fly season in the South and everywhere before we know it.

Regards, Mike

http://www.3dcattle.com/


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

Yea, they popped out just this week here. The bull gnats and a few mosquitos. The sheep are running with their nose to the ground and hiding in the barn. The heifers are stomping and licking while at the feeder. Time to get out the squirt bottle. I felt sorry for my prego cow last summer/fall when the horseflys were out. She was too fat to lick them off, and wouldnt stay at the grain bin for me to douse her. They were drawing blood.


----------

